# Out And About



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas took a walk out today you see what was about seen a few tree rats but nothing in range any way a few pics of the day


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry here are the pics


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

There we go! Always look forward to your serene photography, Phil. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks fella


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Phil,

Thanks for the pix, I love to see photos of different parts of the world. My part of the world is rather wet right now - experiencing the fall rains and the weatherman is threatening snow for Monday.

Darren


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Darren if the weather is good sunday I my just take another walk out I live on the edge of a 120 thousand acre forest


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a lovely place for a stroll about!!! You are lucky to live so close to such a beautiful place.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Bet you can get lots of forks with 120,000 acres ^_^


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous woods, looks like a great place.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks fellas yes there are lots of folks but its never bothered me collecting them I think its nice to show photos for the people that don't have woods or can not get out so if any one else goes out please post your photos


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I need to take more but here is one I took of the sun coming up in some of my favorite woods and another I took a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice place for a walkabout! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing is more relaxing than a walk in the woods, oops, well almost nothing. Glad you have a nice place to get lost for a while. Show us some more as you change your locations. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice photos buddy looks a fantastic place


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

nice pics phil ya can't beat a stroll in the good old british country side and a ss in ya hand :thumbsup:


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Phil, nice land. Ill be sure to take some pics of the area next time i get out there.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one Chico


----------

